# False Labor



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I searched the older posts but did not find an answer to my question.
Ivy went into labor with discharge last friday. By saturday she stopped
and is now acting like nothing had happened :hair: 
It has now been a week and she has not popped. I can feel the baby move.
The people we bought her from (around the time she was bred) said she would
be due around mid May.
The question: When do I get (even more) worried that she has to kidded?
:shrug:  :chin: :? :sigh: :scratch: :help: 

Suellen

This is Ivy hanging with her friends:
:laugh: onder:  :sleeping:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

calypso did the same thing to me, a month before she kidded, and again a week before. :hair:

just look for the typical signs...ligs, udder strutted, posty, kids...lol


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Was she actually in labor(no ligs, slight contractions etc) or did she just have the discharge?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...what did she do... for you to say... she was in labor? :hug:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

ligs gone, discharge, swollen, firm udder, nesting, not wanting food and I could see contractions and Ivy wincing with each.
Suellen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it possible... for you to wash up real good ...lube up some and go in ...with 2 fingers... to see if... she is open(dilated )? If she is open ...she may be having difficulties.... the baby may be at the opening...but stuck.... it's a good idea... to check her... just in case... Is she in any distress now? Cause she sounds to me... like she may of been in labor..... Do you know of any other goat breeders near... that can come to your place and check her out .....if you feel that you are unsure.... what you are feeling for? If she is closed.... then ...she isn't ready.... be very easy when you do this..... :hug:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I have my goat friend coming out Wed if that doesn't make me feel better then I will have the vet come out.
Thanks
Suellen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I have my goat friend coming out Wed if that doesn't make me feel better then I will have the vet come out.
> Thanks
> Suellen


 Has she tried pushing at all?

I am very concerned for her..... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Suellen said:


> I have my goat friend coming out Wed if that doesn't make me feel better then I will have the vet come out.
> Thanks
> Suellen


 I hope you mean today the friend is coming out. I am not sure I would wait another week.

I had a friend do this and we ended up putting the goat down. The baby was stuck and there was NO moving it.

Please keep us posted. When is her due date?


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

The people we bought Ivy from is now not sure when she was with the buck. The vet came out and examined her. The kid is moving around and has a strong heart beat. Ivy is not in distress and neither is the kid. So we wait and wait and wait.
Suellen


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that all seems fine. Always fun to wait... we are doing the waiting game as well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear that the vet confirmed a healthy kid...it's always a reassurance to hear from a professional! Hope she doesn't make you wait too long!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That eases the mind for sure..... glad you had a vet check on her.... :hug: :wink:


----------

